# backup tarjeta interna sd dispositivo android

## Theasker

Hola y buen veranito para los que están en este hemisferio:

Mi problema es que formatee un teléfono android samsung con las fotos de 6 meses y ahora no se muy bien como recuperarlas.

La historia es que ahora los teléfonos android (al menos los de samsung) usan un protocolo de transferencia de archivos para conectar a la particion ext4 internan que tienen con SO win y para usar y montar eso en windows hay que usar el paquete mtpfs (por ejemplo) que usa fuse para montar las particiones.

Quiero usar photorec para recuperar las fotos pero no se que punto de montaje usa fuse del tipo /dev/xxxxx y poder hacer un dd if=/dev/...

¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo arreglar el "problemilla"?

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## esteban_conde

Con linux eso es me atrevo a decir trivial dd if=/dev/sdX l en todo caso con fdisk -l lo puedes averiguar como nombra el dispositivo, así que sacando la tarjeta del telefono (bien apagado ya que te la puedes cargar) la metes en un adaptador USB (el que tengo me costó tres €) y haciendo lo anterior que das a entender que ya sabias "dd if=/dev/sdX of=sdcard.img, una vez obtenida la imagen la montas donde te plazca si te deja (por supuesto que tienes que tener soporte en el kernel para ese sistema de archivos) y si no te deja con recoverjpeg recuperé las fotos de una camara de fotos se supone que lo único que  cambia es el aparato.

En W$ creo que se puede hacer también pero pagando.

Suerte.

PD:

Con formatear supongo que no quieres decir que has formateado la tarjeta SD externa.

----------

## Theasker

Pero con fuse no monta en dispositivo /dev/..., ese es el problema, cuando ejecuto mount sale esto:

```
Theasker64 temp # mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=404924k,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=506033,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sdb2 on /mnt/datos1 type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/datos2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sda5 on /usr/portage type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda6 on /usr/portage/distfiles type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda7 on /usr/src type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda8 on /var type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sda9 on /tmp type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda9 on /var/tmp type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda10 on /home type ext4 (rw,noatime,user_xattr,commit=0)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

gvfsd-fuse on /home/theasker/.gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=theasker)

none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)

mtpfs on /mnt/android type fuse.mtpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other)

```

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que te arroja fdisk -l?.

----------

## Theasker

```
Theasker64 theasker # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x0005bb39

Disposit.  Inicio     Start      Final    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sda1              2048    2050047   1024000  83 Linux

/dev/sda2           2050048    6146047   2048000  82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3           6146048   47106047  20480000  83 Linux

/dev/sda4          47106048 1953523711 953208832   5 Extended

/dev/sda5          47108096   51204095   2048000  83 Linux

/dev/sda6          51206144   59398143   4096000  83 Linux

/dev/sda7          59400192   67592191   4096000  83 Linux

/dev/sda8          67594240   88074239  10240000  83 Linux

/dev/sda9          88076288  106508287   9216000  83 Linux

/dev/sda10        106510336  311310335 102400000  83 Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 1,4 TiB, 1500301910016 bytes, 2930277168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x00013cdd

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

Disposit. Inicio Start      Final     Blocks  Id System

/dev/sdc1 *         63 2930272064 1465136001   7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 bytes, 1953525168 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: dos

Disk identifier: 0x460683c6

Disposit. Inicio     Start      Final    Blocks  Id System

/dev/sdb1 *             63  102402047  51200992+  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdb2        102402048 1851125492 874361722+ 83 Linux

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mtpfs on /mnt/android type fuse.mtpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other

 

Lo más parecido que veo a un android es lo de arriba, si puedes entrar y ver el contenido entonces creo que puedes correr recoverjpeg contra ese directorio, canaliza la salida a un directorio con permiso de escritura en tu disco duro.

Man recoverjpeg te ayuda a usarlo.

Tambien te puede ayudar esta página https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MTP

----------

## Theasker

No me deja dice que es un directorio y no un dispositivo. Pero se supone que cuando se monta un sistema de ficheros y se asocia a un directorio hay un dispositivo, cómo narices hacer un dd.

----------

## esteban_conde

Haz un mkisofs contra el directorio a ver si cuela.

En todo caso desmonta /mnt/android y  sin quitarlo del puerto USB ejecuta fdisk -l de nuevo a ver si te da un nombre de dispositivo válido.

----------

